# Hey, I'm a white belt again!



## Makalakumu (Aug 26, 2008)

So, one of my physics students invites me to his BJJ class tonight and I say what the hell and go.  I had a lot of fun and I think I'm going to stick with it, especially since its so close to my home...less then five minutes.  We did lots of drills that were familiar from my judo days and some drills that were completely new.  All in all, I think that everything went great!  I got to roll with my student and I think I surprised him when I subbed him a couple of times right off the bat.  He's a blue belt and he was going easy at first, but eventually he took my back and gave me a good choke.  

Heh, now he can go to school tomorrow and say he choked his teacher!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## MJS (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome! Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2008)

Congatulations and it sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds great best of luck.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2008)

Good! I highly recommend two years of study of BJJ to anyone. It's hard and tiring and will have you feeling like a beginner for a while, but it's a heck of an eye-opener. Good luck!


----------



## Ybot (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool to hear.  Yeah, stick with it, it's loads of fun.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 26, 2008)

The only problem is that it's expensive.  It's the rage and they are charging easily twice as much a typically judo class.  The club that I'm going has a great kids program and I'd like to get the family involved, but at 90 bucks a pop that will get expensive quick.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 26, 2008)

It's very expensive everywhere, I'm afraid.


----------



## crushing (Aug 26, 2008)

First you get stuck in Hawaii, then you find yourself in a BJJ class.  Can things get any worse for you?  I'll keep you in my thoughts and hope things start to improve!


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 27, 2008)

One idea would be to quit my Y membership and then just use BJJ for my workouts, but I think that I would miss lifting weights.  I don't know.  

I really liked it though.  The atmosphere is cool.  I've dubbed it grappling with Aloha.  In MN, most BJJ or Judo schools are pretty laid back, but things work pretty mechanistically, everyone grapples and rotates on a regular basis.

Out here, people were just layin' on the mat and others were circling around and you just jumped in with whoever after a quick shaka.  When someone got tired, they just jumped up and someone jumped down from the circling pack.

It was cool, but kinda weird.


----------

